# 16th Annual CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MEET 4/



## dj rudy k (Jan 9, 2021)

April 11th 2021 
The 16th Annual CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MEET
OPEN TO ALL MAKES!
PRE 30'S - FAT TIRE - MID WEIGHT - BMX - LIGHT WEIGHT - STINGRAY -





 KRATE - CUSTOM -MUSCLE BIKE's - WHIZZER TYPE - MINI BIKES - JUVENILE
SPECTATOR ADMISSION $2
ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5
CLASS's SEE LIST ABOVE, TROPHY'S + BEST OF SHOW
SWAP SPACE - OUTDOOR $20
SHOW HOURS 9AM-2:00PM REGISTRATION & SET UP 8AM – 9AM
TROPHY AWARDS 1:30PM JUDGED & SPECTATOR VOTING !
BIKE CORAL FOR INDVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5
Location Moose Lodge #1958
309 Lake Marian Rd,
Carpentersville, IL 60110 a 1/4 mile west of Rte 25
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT
Rudy K. 224-587-6803


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 2, 2021)

Up


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 23, 2021)

Getting close too that time .... looking for some DX tanks in red , marroon  and blue .... If you want to sell prior to swap let me know and i can meet you somewhere....social Distancing respected 

Bob


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 31, 2021)

Swap is getting close ... hope for good weather ... looking forward to seeing some people i havmt seen in a while ... cant wait ...hope  to find some prewar schwinn stuff ... bikes and or parts .... should be a good one


----------



## vincev (Apr 9, 2021)

is the show still on ??


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 9, 2021)

I believe so ....


----------



## jammer (Apr 9, 2021)

I'll be there, my wife and I as a coincidence will be in Chicago for the weekend to celebrate our 34 year anniversary. I've always wanted to go to the show.


----------



## nick tures (Apr 9, 2021)

vincev said:


> is the show still on ??



said online rain or shine


----------



## vincev (Apr 9, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> I believe so ....



did you sell the airplane ? If not will it be at the show ??


----------



## chevbel57 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 11, 2021)

thanks so much for all the nice pictures of parts and bicycle   from bicycle larry


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 11, 2021)

vincev said:


> did you sell the airplane ? If not will it be at the show ??



I couldnt Go ...


----------



## chevbel57 (Apr 11, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> I couldnt Go ...



It was I really nice showing.  Lots of vendors.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 11, 2021)

THANKS FOR SHARING!
LOOKED LIKE A GOOD TURNOUT!


----------

